# Collar bone injury



## Razor (Dec 6, 2011)

A few weeks ago, I landed a bit badly after jumping over 4 crouched people and rolling at the other end. Whatever is behind the collar bone started hurting and hurt for a while after, and still hurts when I roll or breakfall on the left (or straight backwards). I asked the doctor about it when I saw him about something else, he seemed a little patronising and didn't seem to think it was important. He did not seem to understand I meant it stopped hurting when I'm not doing anything:

"So, it starting hurting, and now it doesn't hurt?" (with a smirk)

So anyway, does anyone know what is behind the collar bone (out of interest)? Has anyone had this type of injury before, or have any tips on what I should do? 

I will probably seek a second opinion as it has started hurting more now after training yesterday. Fortunately I have a grading today and then 4 weeks off, so I should be able to rest it a bit.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 6, 2011)

Razor said:


> A few weeks ago, I landed a bit badly after jumping over 4 crouched people and rolling at the other end. Whatever is behind the collar bone started hurting and hurt for a while after, and still hurts when I roll or breakfall on the left (or straight backwards). I asked the doctor about it when I saw him about something else, he seemed a little patronising and didn't seem to think it was important. He did not seem to understand I meant it stopped hurting when I'm not doing anything:
> 
> "So, it starting hurting, and now it doesn't hurt?" (with a smirk)
> 
> ...


I havent had it before, but if it isnt noticably better after at least One Week of Rest, go see a different Doctor and get an XRAY.
Now, it could just be a smacked in Collarbone. Or it could be any number of other things.

In fact, if it were Me, id go see a different Doctor _now_, simply because of all the unsavory possibilities.


----------



## Razor (Dec 6, 2011)

It hurt quite a bit at my grading today. I had a look in the mirror, and the left side of the collar bone is slightly raised and more prominent. I asked two other people and they confirmed this, so it's not just me. Someone suggested it may be some ligament or tendon damage.

I would like to see a doctor now, but I am at university and leaving on Friday so I would not be able to get an appointment and it will have to be next week  At least I won't be doing rolls and breakfalls for a while.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2011)

Go down to your A&E, as it's non-urgent take a book or game lol but you will get it seen to and if you'd seen your doc you'll have to go to the hospital for X Ray anyway so may as well cut out the middleman! If it's broken, cracked or even slightly dislocated you don't want it healing crooked.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 7, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Go down to your A&E, as it's non-urgent take a book or game lol but you will get it seen to and if you'd seen your doc you'll have to go to the hospital for X Ray anyway so may as well cut out the middleman! If it's broken, cracked or even slightly dislocated you don't want it healing crooked.


...Or twisting further out of place.


----------



## Razor (Dec 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I literally have no time to go to the hospital as I had coursework in for today and need to pack to leave. I did manage to see the doctor on short notice though, and she checked my range of movement and said it seems okay but she would book me in for an X-ray. Unfortunately by the time I would get that, I wouldn't be here anyway, so I have to make an appointment to get it when I go back home. If I can't get an appointment soon, I will try just going to the hospital.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Razor said:


> Unfortunately I literally have no time to go to the hospital as I had coursework in for today and need to pack to leave. I did manage to see the doctor on short notice though, and she checked my range of movement and said it seems okay but she would book me in for an X-ray. Unfortunately by the time I would get that, I wouldn't be here anyway, so I have to make an appointment to get it when I go back home. If I can't get an appointment soon, I will try just going to the hospital.



She has doubts hence the X ray, please don't leave it too long, you don't want to end up having an op and being out of circulation for longer than it would take if you'd had it sorted quickly.


----------



## aedrasteia (Dec 8, 2011)

Alex

if you can post here, you should be able to Google/search, right??

www.collarbonepain.com

wikipedia - clavical_fracture

www.orthoinfo.aaos.org

www.emedicine.medscape.com

your injury is to the clavical. It is extremely common and often undertreated or ignored. My spouse ( 3rd dan BB) is a massage therapist, occasionally sees people w/untreated collarbone injuries (not that big of a deal, right?) - who then need SURGERY because they are gradually unable to use the arm fully because of malunion and stress on the supporting muscular structure.
*Nonsurgical Treatment*​If the broken ends of the bones have not shifted out of place and line up correctly, you may not need surgery. Broken collarbones can heal without surgery.
[h=4]Arm Support[/h]A simple arm sling or figure-of-eight wrap is usually used for comfort immediately after the break. These are worn to support your arm and help keep it in position while it heals.

[h=4]Medication[/h]Pain medication, including acetaminophen, can help relieve pain as the fracture heals.

[h=4]Physical Therapy[/h]While you are wearing the sling, you will likely lose muscle strength in your shoulder. Once your bone begins to heal, the pain will decrease and your doctor may start gentle shoulder and elbow exercises. These exercises will help prevent stiffness and weakness. More strenuous exercises can gradually be started once the fracture is completely healed.

[h=4]Doctor Follow-Up[/h]You will need to see your doctor regularly until your fracture heals. He or she will examine you and take x-rays to make sure the bone is healing in good position. After the bone has healed, you will be able to gradually return to your normal activities.

[h=4]Complications[/h]*The fracture can move out of place before it heals. It is important to follow up with your doctor as scheduled to make sure the bone stays in position.*
*If the fracture fragments do move out of place and the bones heal in that position, it is called a "malunion." Treatment for this is determined by how far out of place the bones are and how much this affects your arm movement.*
A large bump over the fracture site may develop as the fracture heals. This usually gets smaller over time, but a small bump may remain permanently.


If your MD was patronizing, see another and get definitive care ASAP. *Do not fool around with this.*
At the very least Dr should have made sure you were properly slinged (arm immobilized as much as possible)
and scheduled for immediate Xray - sometimes a fracture may not be visible despite persistent pain, swelling arm fatigue etc. 
- in that case it is treated as though it is fractured.

Read up on this - get slinged ASAP - get to a Dr. - you may have reinjured it during grading - even if you
were able to complete activities under duress.
good wishes


----------



## Razor (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, I am able to search the internet. I would rather have comments from people more experienced with martial arts and injuries than a static website. Thank you for the links though, I will have a look at them for the future.

I managed to get an X-ray yesterday as my local A&E fortunately happened to have "no waiting time" (actually about 3 hours, but good for the NHS). I have no fracture, just some ligament spraining/bruising. Fortunately my club has a 4 week break from training now anyway, so it is a relatively good time to have an injury! Thank you for the comments and advice everyone.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2011)

Razor said:


> Yes, I am able to search the internet. I would rather have comments from people more experienced with martial arts and injuries than a static website. Thank you for the links though, I will have a look at them for the future.
> 
> I managed to get an X-ray yesterday as my local A&E fortunately happened to have "no waiting time" (actually about 3 hours, but good for the NHS). I have no fracture, just some ligament spraining/bruising. Fortunately my club has a 4 week break from training now anyway, so it is a relatively good time to have an injury! Thank you for the comments and advice everyone.



You can't knock the NHS at all as it was a non urgent sports injury, self inflicted if you like, many places you'd have to pay for that! Adrasteia wouldn't have posted that link up is it wasn't valid and useful btw.


----------



## Razor (Dec 11, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I am fully in favour of and very grateful for the NHS, but it does have long waiting times though for this kind of thing. I think 3 hours was pretty good for a non-emergency 

Yeah, the links are valid and useful, I just prefer comments and suggestions from people. Also, they seem quite geared towards self-diagnosis which is not what I was after as such.


----------

